# 2017 AW XT Release 20 Muscle Cars USA



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

New review posted here:

https://sites.google.com/a/speedinc-slotcars.com/speed-inc---auto-world-round-2-product-review-site/home/2017-auto-world-product-reviews/2017-auto-world-xtraction-release-20---muscle-cars-usa

-Paul


----------



## HOcar (May 12, 2017)

Slick! I just purchased an Ultra-G AMX. What is the difference between the Xtraction and Ultra-G cars?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Xtraction bodies snap on instead of being screwed on. The Xtraction bodies are a bit larger and can actually be swapped onto other older AFX chassis (Magnetraction, G+, Turbo, SRT, SuperG+, MegaG). The Xtraction chassis is very similar to the old AFX Magnetraction, with the addition of a removable traction magnet.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Sorry the truth be told........those things are hideous.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> Sorry the truth be told........those things are hideous.


i have to agree


----------



## HOcar (May 12, 2017)

I got my 1969 AMX Thunderjet Ultra-N a couple days ago and love it. It's not even close to the Mega-G+ or Wizzard Storm Extreme I have, but it is definitely a challenge to go fast and keep it on the track. The detail is very good too.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

wyatt641 said:


> i have to agree


If someone gave them to me.....I'd give them away. I don't who I'd give them to though, no one that races in our group would want them.


----------



## HOcar (May 12, 2017)

RjAFX said:


> I don't who I'd give them to though, no one that races in our group would want them.


You can send them to me. :smile2:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

HOcar said:


> You can send them to me. :smile2:



You pay the post and $5 bucks for the trip to the post office......It's much farther than the trash can.


----------

